# Wössner China Moon



## Happypaphy7 (Jul 15, 2022)

My oldest Paphiopedilum Wössner China Moon (hangianum ‘Avery’ x armeniacum ‘Avery’) just out of shower 
It is working on three spikes 
I got this plant as a medium to large sized seedling about 4inches wide at the time of purchase in the summer of 2014. It came from Canada. Clouds Orchids. 
The plant came in 2.5inch tall plastic pot with mostly douglas fir bark with some perlite mixed in and possibly small amount of other materials as well. The plant flowered for the first time in the spring of 2017. It bloomed for me at least once a year since. 
I finally repotted the plant as it was just bursting out of its old small pot in 2021. 
The roots were in very good conditions and there were many!! 
At the time of repot, I simply shook off the old mix and some stay in between the roots and at the center which I did not bother to remove. I put the plant in 4inch pot with some old bark amongst the roots. I simply filled up the gap between the roots and the pot with sphagnum moss. About one year has passed and the new roots have grown to pack the pot. The plant is again bursting with new growths. Time to repot again just because it needs more space. Probably later this year or early next year.


----------



## Markhamite (Jul 15, 2022)

I love this cross.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jul 15, 2022)

Markhamite said:


> I love this cross.


Same! It's among my favourites!!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jul 15, 2022)

Some photos of the roots


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jul 15, 2022)

When it was in bloom last time.
Usually one or two spikes in bloom. Looking forward to three


----------



## monocotman (Jul 15, 2022)

Wow!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 15, 2022)

Perfectly grown!


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 16, 2022)

cant wait


----------



## Rhouse (Aug 16, 2022)

Your obviously doing what it loves. Keep up the great job


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Aug 16, 2022)

Rhouse said:


> Your obviously doing what it loves. Keep up the great job


Thanks. It is the plant. I have had a few and this one has been the most vigorous so far.
I find this hybrid in general (based on my very limited experience) is a very willing grower, though.


----------



## PeteKurt (Aug 17, 2022)

Wow, beautifully grown. Well done! I have one that is a few years old but still quite small. I recently changed from pure bark to a bark and perlite mix which has helped things along.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Aug 17, 2022)

PeteKurt said:


> Wow, beautifully grown. Well done! I have one that is a few years old but still quite small. I recently changed from pure bark to a bark and perlite mix which has helped things along.


If it is small, then, it may seem like it's taking forever. Once it gains some more size, things might turn around!
Good luck! This is one of my favorite hybrids!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 17, 2022)

Nicely grown.


----------



## Guldal (Aug 17, 2022)

Happypaphy7 said:


> Looking forward to three


So are we, so are we!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Aug 18, 2022)

Guldal said:


> So are we, so are we!


Over a month has passed and they are very slowly rising. I am going away for a few weeks next month, so I hope they don't blast while I'm gone. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Sep 14, 2022)

Two months and things haven’t moved much lol
Paphiopedilum Wössner China Moon (hangianum ‘Avery’ x armeniacum ‘Avery’) just had a good shower before my long absence. It has three (possibly four!) spikes coming and I really hope they will stay until I return.


----------



## Karp60 (Sep 14, 2022)

Looking promising, good luck.


----------

